# Pics of litter boxes!?



## blondiesmommie (May 21, 2012)

Sounds silly, but I want to see if any one has any different ideas for litter boxes, my bun is having a seriously difficult time litter box training, and I need all ideas!!!!!! PICTURES PLEASE!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!:lookaround:lookaround


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (May 21, 2012)

I've always used cat litter boxes, but when I get my bunnies back (like three more weeks!) I will be cutting an entrance in a storage bin. That way I can hang hay on the side to minimize on getting hay everywhere, as well as kick-out.


----------



## eclairemom (May 21, 2012)

I use a dishpan it goes all the way across the width of the cage I have the hay rack over and food dish sits in the litter box. This has been helpful for the new bunny who likes to potty a lot while eating.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 21, 2012)

Well I have the bunny that Potts everywhere. She has no favorite corner or spot, she just goes when she has to lol ugh


----------



## melbaby80 (May 22, 2012)

Mine is a normal open cat litter box, only I cut a piece of pvc covered chicken wire (the smaller chicken wire) and placed it to where it stands about a 1/2 inch off the litter, this way when they pee it goes away from their fur and poop falls right through the chicken wire too. Although my English Angora loves pooping everywhere....


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

I am looking for one of these..I was told they are great.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00301C73E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cocorabbit (May 22, 2012)

I use a large plastic pan, line it with newspaper and put the recycled egg carton on the bottom, then i put a plastic/rubbery grate over the top. That way they can poop and pee in it but nothing gets on their feet. 

The cardboard egg carton soaks up the pee, and keeps the poops inside, and then I don't have to change it so often.. I'll post a pic later!


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just don't think any things gonna be big enough for her. I made area much smaller, she has a cage and two litter pans she can go in, w yesterday's news and hay, I woke up this morning and she peed on the little bit of tile that's left!!!! Ooooooh Annabelle... Lol


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

I made one this morning, as I just cannot find exactly what I am looking for yet. I took a couple pics then my camera batteries went dead. I will post them as soon as it recharges.


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

Here is our homemade litter box. It is lined with a plastic bag, paper, a grid, carefresh, and hay.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 22, 2012)

Thank you Carol!!! What is that you used for separating the hay and newspaper?


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

You are welcome. It is a piece of ceiling diffuser, aka "eggcrate". Generally it comes in white, sometimes black. It can be found in stores like Lowe's or HD, and comes in a large piece. It can be easily cut with clippers, scissors{harder}, or some people snap it with a screwdriver. I had it leftover from my multiple fish tank days. People who do saltwater use it to hold fragments of corals, or sometimes to keep fish from jumping out.


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

*Elliot wrote: *


> I am looking for one of these..I was told they are great.
> http://www.amazon.com/Rascal-Dog-Litter-Little-Squirt/dp/B00301C73E


I changed my mind about this thing as the flat opening is on the side, not across the wide front where I need it. That and it's crazy expensive for what it is. I am thinking a stackable plastic bin is what I am looking for. Just need to find the right size.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 22, 2012)

Well! I bought a kitty litter box for her and she also has a high back litter box ( still small for her tho) and also made her "area" smaller and SHE'S USING THE LITTER BOX! I don't want to jinx it though!!!! Lol I hope to make the litter box better in the future better but at this point I'm thrilled!!!!! YAAAY ANABELLE! Lol


----------



## Elliot (May 22, 2012)

That's great news!:toast:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 22, 2012)

:clapping:


----------



## melbaby80 (May 22, 2012)

arty0002:inkelepht:


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 24, 2012)

Um yeah I jinxed myself....


----------



## PaGal (May 24, 2012)

Since Thumper is a flemmie I have a large cat litter box. Luckily for me he was easy to train, it took him two days. 

When he first pooped outside the box, I picked up his poop and put it in the box.

When he peed outside the box, I took a small piece of paper towel and got the urine on it and then put that in the box.

I have a heavy ceramic bowl for his food but he would use it as a litter box at night. I disinfected it and now he uses it as a water dish. I bought one of those metal rabbit feeders to hang on his cage which he now eats out of. It is hung over the litter box.

I also cleaned the cage with vinegar when he messed outside the box as that is supposed to eliminate the smell so even the bun can't smell it and use the same spot again because of the smell.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 24, 2012)

Ya I do all of the above lol and still... If I give her too much space to hang out in , or move the smallest thing or clean anything, splat!!!!! I now have her where she can come out of her cage, w two car boxes to choose from lol and that's about all the space I can let her have until she gets it down


----------



## Paddy Ohara (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Paddy Ohara (May 24, 2012)

oops forgot to post with photo. I found the one in the photo at Tractor Supply company-it was really cheap too. She used this one when she has out of her room time. 

I also have another one made by natures mircle that I really like it is a little bigger. I keep this in her room. I just took the lid off. This one is more costly but bigger. She doesn't have any trouble jumping in and out.


----------



## blondiesmommie (May 25, 2012)

Thank you Paddy for the pics! Well, I've cut the side of a storage bin, the bigger the better, bc I found her butt hangs over the litter boxes, so she was trying to use the box but she's a big girl lol so hopefully this method will work! I'm hoping to find an even BIGGER storage bin! Make sure we can keep it in the box lol  I'd post a pic but it's so hard on here for some reason


----------

